# Panasonic Lumix FZ28 or Canon PowerShot SX10?



## Wildlife girl (Jan 1, 2009)

My new question!  I know each of these are a bit different from each other and  are both good cameras, but is one better?  Which one would you buy?

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe 30 people have viewed this question and not one has an opinion!  Sheesh! 

Well, I've figured it out on my own.  I'm going with the Panasonic, slightly better overall reviews and RAW which is important to me.

I guess I'm in the wrong forum, I'll head over to Beginners from now on.


----------



## ann (Jan 3, 2009)

perhaps people haven't responsed because they don't have personal experience with both of these cameras.

better silence than making something up.

i have several students who have the panasonic and they really like the camera and the result shown in class look great. On the other hand i have never even seen the canon camera and so i can't make an intelligent comparsion.


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you, Ann.  You're right, I didn't mean to be rude.  I was just frustrated.

I'm glad to hear you have heard good things about the Panasonic I'm planning on buying.  I know the Canon is a good camera too, but I think the Panasonic fits my needs better and is also $100 cheaper!


----------



## smilepls (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Wildlife:
I didn't respond to this particular question - besides, it is personal preference on the selection of which one - but I did leave you a very lengthy reply to your other question about the Lumix Acessories

"Help, Panasonic Lumix FZ28 accessories"

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...30-help-panasonic-lumix-fz28-accessories.html

P.S. my husband got my new Lumix for about $269!
Great price for a great camera!


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Smile,

I just replied on the other thread.  But, do you mind me asking where your husband purchased your camera?  I have only been able to find it as low as $293 with free shipping (from a reputable dealer!).  I've been very careful about checking a guide I found on here about store reviews so I don't buy from a scam company.

Thank you!


----------



## Drake (Jan 4, 2009)

I used Panasonic FZ7 2 years ago and loved it. However I think the biggest drawback of all Panasonic cameras is the noise performance. Noise is visible even at ISO 100, which probably isn't a problem in the Canon. Though Panasonic improved it a lot in 2008 models. I like the size of Panasonic cameras (FZ28 shares almost the same body as my FZ7). The body is also very solid, but it doesn't look nice though, a bit old-fashioned and cheap. The canon is powered by 4xAA, which I don't like to be honest. What's more, Panasonic lumix ultra-zoom cameras have always had very fast lenses, and this one is no exception. On paper then, Panasonic seems to be a lot better, but you should definitely check some samples before making your final decision as you might not like the noise and overal IQ of it.


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Drake!

I haven't heard that this Panasonic has more noise than the Canon, but it could be in practice.  I'm trying to find all the examples I can.  I don't know anyone who actually owns either camera.

I have heard others say that the Panasonic doesn't look as nice as the Canon.

I'll keep researching!


----------



## lschaaf (Jan 4, 2009)

I love my FZ28, if you want to see sample shots, you should go on Flickr and search for camera tags, you'll see some great shots!  I have the Rayonex 150 Macro lens (w/adapter ring) that I've been having fun with too!

Lisa


----------



## Drake (Jan 5, 2009)

Wildlife girl said:


> Thanks Drake!
> 
> I haven't heard that this Panasonic has more noise than the Canon, but it could be in practice.  I'm trying to find all the examples I can.  I don't know anyone who actually owns either camera.
> 
> ...


A few sites you can find good reviews and samples at. 

Steve's Digicams - Main Menu
Digital Camera Resource Page - Unbiased Digital Camera Reviews
Digital Camera Reviews and News
Digital Cameras, Digital Camera Reviews - The Imaging Resource!
Pixel-Peeper -- More than 100,000 full-size sample photos from lenses, SLR cameras and digicams.


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, Lisa and Drake!

I'm hoping to buy my Panasonic FZ28 this week! :mrgreen:

Looks like some great sites you have listed there, Drake.  I'm going to check them out tonight.

I really appreciate your comments!

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## smilepls (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi wildlife,

here's the link to VANN'S where my husband bought my FZ28. Unfortunately, the price went down after Christmas and has now gone UP! As I mentioned, he paid $269 + free ship before Xmas

Panasonic DMC-FZ28K 10.2 Megapixel black Lumix digital camera (DMC FZ28K) at Vanns.com | features

My local Ritz Cameras store had a FZ28 in store; if you have Ritz in your area, you might check with them if you want to at least see the camera.

Also, I read the other posts about the "noise" of the Panasonic...I don't notice any unusual noise. It does make that "whirr" sound when you take a shot...isn't that ususal? but no biggie, at least to me.
And as for looks, it is a very well put together compact camera; doesn't look cheap to me and has a great sized screen for such a compact camera...and did I mention (again) how light it is? that is the best feature for me!

Well, I'm not a professional camera person and know nothing technical about the workings of these cameras, I'm a point & shoot type, but this camera is very user friendly for me and glad we chose it over others - I'll be going to "old town" this week to play with my camera and will post some shots.


----------

